# Люблю сидеть, закинув ногу на ногу



## spinka (23 Дек 2006)

Люблю сидеть, закинув ногу на ногу. Вредно ли это позвоночнику и надо ли отучаться от этой привычки?


----------



## ssv (23 Дек 2006)

Как следствие, в этой позе ухудшается кровообращение. И, что уж говорить, искривляется спина.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2006)

Думаю, Вы переборщаете. Тогда самое вредное - солёные огурцы. Все, кто их ел, рано или поздно умерли!!!

Все зависит от степени поражения, а представляете, сколько надо сидеть нога на ноге, чтобы наступило  поражение.


----------



## ssv (24 Дек 2006)

> Думаю, Вы переборщаете


 
Может быть. Но что же прямо-то не сидеть?!good


----------



## Ell (29 Дек 2006)

Я вот что думаю... Если есть проблемы, именно проблемы, то *совершенно* не стоит сидеть нога на ногу...
Вот последите сами даже за дыханием, когда садишься, закинув ногу на ногу. Оно однозначно нарушается. Соответственно, нарушаются и другие функции. 

Просто человек привык извиваться и изгибаться в разных позах, посему, думается, эта поза может быть удобна кривым костям. Но ведь не факт, что это полезно.

Что я хотела сказать? ...:blush200: 
Берегите себя


----------



## Кронмед (31 Дек 2006)

Думаю, что если в американском стиле, то даже полезно.good Т.К. повздошка отъезжает от крестца,т. е. идет разблокировка кпс. А сие есть - хорошо! 

С новым годом. И чтобы никаких блоковnono ни структуральныхfurious  ни функциональныхfurious  у нас  не было.
Человек свободен, когда он мобиленyahoo yahoo yahoo !!!*(автор - Я).


----------



## ssv (6 Янв 2007)

> Думаю, что если в американском стиле, то даже полезно.good Т.К. повздошка отъезжает от крестца,т. е. идет разблокировка кпс. А сие есть - хорошо!


 
Во как интересно оказывается! Только немного непонятно: можно ли еще раз попонятнее механизм пользы от этой позы?


----------



## Кронмед (6 Янв 2007)

ssv написал(а):


> Во как интересно оказывается! Только немного непонятно: можно ли еще раз попонятнее механизм пользы от этой позы?


Просто садитесь и сидите! Только ноги меняйте, чтобы не блокировать гемодинамику.nono  Когда дойдете до острого угла между бедром и голенью. то можете обе ноги завернуть в американском стиле, получиться
что-то вроде позы лотоса, как у меня на аватаре. Здоровья Вам!!!good


----------



## Ell (6 Янв 2007)

А я думала, что это, закинув ноги на стол...

Кстати...что-то на шпагат сесть не могу...что делать с растяжкой, кто-нибудь знает?


----------



## Кронмед (6 Янв 2007)

> Ell;4127]а я думала, что это, закинув ноги на...


С этим поаккуратней!



> Кстати...что-то на шпагат сесть не могу...что делать с растяжкой, кто-нибудь знает?


На шпагат Вам не стоит рисковать. А потягусеньки в постельке!!!:nyam: Сие полезно для фасций и для флюидических процессов: гемато-лимфо-ликвородинамики. Наздоровье!good


----------



## Ell (7 Янв 2007)

Еще о том, как сидеть.

Сегодня поймала себя на том, что стала сидеть (видимо лишь пару дней) совершенно по-идиотски.

Сижу на компьютерном стуле, скрестив лодыжки, пятки на кресте стула, опираясь попой о стенку, бедра на сколько получается - на сидении, а вот левый локоть на столешнице, а кисть при этом подпирает подбородок   а правая кисть на мышке выше  уровня левого локтя....

То есть поза этакого "мыслителя", только локоть выше, а не на бедре...

Плечи,естесственно, создают диагональ с коленями.....и позвоночник-не знаю что у него   
короче, фигня какая-то произошла почему-то  

Что делать?


----------



## Кронмед (7 Янв 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> еще о том,как сидеть.
> 
> Сегодня поймала себя на том, что стала сидеть(видимо лишь пару дней) совершенно по идиотски.
> Сижу на компьютерном стуле, скрестив лодыжки, пятки на кресте стула,опираясь попой о стенку,бедра на сколько получается - на сидении, а вот левый локоть на столешнице ,а кисть при этом подпирает подбородок   а правая кисть на мышке выше  уровня левого локтя....
> ...



Надо прерываться на променаж по коридору или по улицеyahoo yahoo yahoo . Так много и так неудобно сидеть вредно: травмируется наш любимый L-5!:cray:


----------



## Ell (7 Янв 2007)

Слушайте,*Кронмед*,уважаемый, наш любимый L5-еще неизвестно любимый ли... Читайте "мой диагноз"....я там вопроси-таки сформулировала... 
Променад у меня регулярный, ну вру...праздники немного меня расслабили...по квартире гуляю и  у меня 5 этажей вверх-вниз-стопудово каждый день плюс всякие упражнения...это точно. Может это "бескаблучность " действует?


----------

